
A CLI application for controlling Spotify - uhaxxorme
https://github.com/bjarneo/Pytify
======
HAL9OOO
Pretty interesting, giving it a shot now. Is there a way to upvote songs/add
to saved music from here? What if I want to play the 'discover weekly'
playlist for example and save the songs I like?

